# Code guy messing with me I think.....plastic or metal boxes for sconces.



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

metal holds more weight, whats you question


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Unless he can come up with a code citation in the NYS Resi Code he's wrong. 
The only thing I see is that a luminaire more than 6# cannot be supported by the socket screw shell.

Here is a typical Allied round fixture box rated for up to a 50# fixture.
http://www.alliedmoulded.com/catalo...l-boxes/ceiling-fixture-support-boxes/9335-n/


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

The box does have a weight rating and if you think your fixtures may exceed the rating then switch them to metal boxes. 

When I did residential I used metal boxes for all wall and ceiling lights. Never know when you are going to install a bigger, heavier fixture.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Ibewye said:


> Once again in a union electrician building and wiring my own house and don't know jack about normal wiring for homes, this forum has been a savior. I had code guy come over to check my upstairs rough in so I could insulate attic and keep heat in.
> No problem with anything but he did make a subtle comment on my wall sconces being plastic and mentioning that it might be a better idea to put in metal box. Said code allowed plastic box up to a 7 pound fixture but it might be a better idea to go with metal. What's everyone tend to use for their sconces and ceiling light fixtures (while we're at it)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I used round plastic all the time. If you used a switch box that is a different story but a round plastic box is fine


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

I use metal boxes for all lights fixtures. I've found that the plastic of fiberglass sometime make hanging the fixture difficult. Some fixture mounting brackets didn't work as easily as metal.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

3DDesign said:


> I use metal boxes for all lights fixtures. I've found that the plastic of fiberglass sometime make hanging the fixture difficult. Some fixture mounting brackets didn't work as easily as metal.


Never had an issue. If the fixture is in a large foyer or dining area then I use metal. But for bathroom, bedrooms etc- plastic is fine


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

That's weird, I've seen plastic rated fan boxes, 75 lbs.....


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's weird, I've seen plastic rated fan boxes, 75 lbs.....


 
Really???? I don't think they're available here


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's weird, I've seen plastic rated fan boxes, 75 lbs.....


These either have steel brackets built into/onto the box, or have long #10 screws that go through the box into the framing.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

It's a rating/listing Q 

I'm finding most round (octagonal) box manufacturers want to meet the 50# code , and stamp it for fixtures. 

So despite being brought up by the _'metal men' _who would horsewhip me for mounting a fixture to plastic , it meets code, and i've been doing it a lot more (thank you ET):thumbsup:


~CS~


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Ibewye said:


> Once again in a union electrician building and wiring my own house and don't know jack about normal wiring for homes, this forum has been a savior. I had code guy come over to check my upstairs rough in so I could insulate attic and keep heat in.
> No problem with anything but he did make a subtle comment on my wall sconces being plastic and mentioning that it might be a better idea to put in metal box. Said code allowed plastic box up to a 7 pound fixture but it might be a better idea to go with metal. What's everyone tend to use for their sconces and ceiling light fixtures (while we're at it)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMO, if you have a sconce that weighs more than 7 pounds you did not look around enough for a more suitable fixture. You are okay with your install.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

How many of you lectricians have seen a fixture fall from a plastic box, if it was in fact installed by an electrician and not a hackyman or homeowner? I have never seen it and I have seen a whole lot fixtures in my day. Just more stupid code making somebody someplace feel real proud of himself for getting it pushed thru some many many years back.


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I used round plastic all the time. If you used a switch box that is a different story but a round plastic box is fine



Maybe that's the reason, I used SG plastic boxes only because the sconces we had in mind wouldn't have covered a round box. Makes sense now on why he brought it up. Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibewye (Apr 24, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> It's a rating/listing Q
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was brought up that because I was using a standard single gang plastic box verse an octagon. I'm thinking the weight limit on a standard rectangular plastic must be pretty low. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Ibewye said:


> It was brought up that because I was using a standard single gang plastic box verse an octagon. I'm thinking the weight limit on a standard rectangular plastic must be pretty low.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never looked it up Ibewye, but methinks the actual code dwells more on the #6's , check out >>>>*314.27 Outlet Boxes.* 

~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I...erm...know a guy who has been known sometimes on occasion to mount fixtures with wood screws in these boxes and he says they hold durn good...


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Never a fan of wall sconce lights except in restaraunts. Do youself a favor and run fan rated ceiling boxes with a 3-wire feed for future changes.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

ive seen some plastic boxes i wouldn't use to support a fart and ive seen some fairly heavy ones too.
my own choice would be metal but i have no problem with heavy plastic


----------



## Zekelec (Jan 12, 2015)

Ibewye said:


> It was brought up that because I was using a standard single gang plastic box verse an octagon. I'm thinking the weight limit on a standard rectangular plastic must be pretty low.


Well, it's too bad you aren't more well versed in residential work. I think you might find (and the real issue here is) that mounting your fixtures to a single gang box is not going to be optimum. Did you mount them vertically? If so, and you use the type of fixture that mounts on studs, the studs will be outside the box. If you happened to mount them horizontally, I've seen many fixture bases that will end up resting on the mounting bracket.










You might save the day by using center threaded fixtures. You have limited your choices. The inspector won't give you advice but he clearly foresaw some problems.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The 1 gang box on the wall is limited to 7 lbs with 6/32 screws. Most sconces are no where near that weight in a bathroom.




> 314.27 Outlet Boxes
> A) Boxes at Luminaire or Lampholder Outlets. Outlet
> boxes or fittings designed for the support of luminaires and
> lamholders and installed as required by 314.23, shall be
> ...


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is a plastic Fan box. Notice the bracket goes behind the box and the fan screws into that.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is one made by Allied that is listed for a fan


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Here is one made by Allied that is listed for a fan


 We use those same boxes. It has the exact same mold number as the ones that are not listed for fan support. The only difference between the two is the sticker inside. Go figure.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

CopperSlave said:


> We use those same boxes. It has the exact same mold number as the ones that are not listed for fan support. The only difference between the two is the sticker inside. Go figure.



Note to self: Buy same size of stickers for my printer at Office Depot. :laughing:


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Code guy? Inspector?


----------

